
Lead paint: California ballot measure would hit taxpayers with costs for cleanup - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03/25/lead-paint-california-ballot-measure-would-hit-taxpayers-not-paint-companies-with-bill-for-cleanup/
======
masonic
TL;DR: 'In January, the companies invested $6 million to fund the measure,
which they call the “Healthy Homes and Schools Act.” If approved by voters in
November, it would declare that lead paint, which was banned for consumer uses
in 1978 and causes brain damage and other physical problems in children and
pregnant women, _is no longer a public nuisance_ under California law, and
_the companies are not liable_ for ($700 million in) cleanup costs.'

